# Que and Cruz, Louisa VA 2008 (VA State Championship)



## bill the grill guy (Apr 4, 2008)

Big Anouncement

Que and Cruz is now a Virginia State Championship.  Just got the conformation from the Governors office. :lol:  Now we need more teams.  Come on folks, this could mean a trip to the Jack for the Grand Champion.

www.queandcruz.com


----------

